# Problem with Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3165



## gop (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello to all.

I have installed FreeBSD 12.0-Current to a laptop. Except the NVMe controller problems, I also have yet another one: the setting up of WiFi.

My card is: Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3165

So, in /boot/loader.conf I have entered


```
if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm3160fw_load="YES"
```

When I enter 


```
# dmesg | grep iwm |more
```

I get the result to be found in the attached pic. So, not only another chipset code appears but also I am not able to set up my card. Any ideas?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2018)

gop said:


> I have installed FreeBSD 12.0-Current to a laptop.


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

